
A 12-year-old girl is facing criminal charges for using certain emoji - monort
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/local/wp/2016/02/27/a-12-year-old-girl-is-facing-criminal-charges-for-using-emoji-shes-not-alone/
======
venomsnake
Emojis-even more dangerous than clocks ...

